# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Tự giới thiệu - Giao lưu >  Bài thuốc chữa yếu sinh lý cho đấng mày râu hiệu quả

## phukiensamsung

Trong dân gian có rất nhiều cách yếu sinh lý nam giới nam giới.



*Cá chạch*

Cá chạch là món ăn bổ dưỡng đối với người già và người yếu sinh lý. Những món ăn được làm từ cá chạch được ví như những bài thuốc chữa yếu sinh lý được nhiều phái mạnh dùng. Với Đông y, cá chạch chứa vị ngọt mát, tính bình, đem lại công năng giúp thanh nhiệt, tráng dương, bổ huyết và chống lão hóa.

Cá chạch là thực phẩm rất thông dụng ở các vùng quê nước ta. Những món được chế biến từ cá chạch không chỉ đơn giản là món ăn ngon miệng, bổ dưỡng mà còn là một vị thuốc.

- Hỗ trợ chữa trị liệt dương: Cá chạch nấu cháo

Cách thực hiện: Dùng nhục quế và phụ phiến nấu chung, chỉ lấy nước, bỏ bã. Cá chạch (250g) làm sạch, bỏ đầu, phần thịt đem nấu cháo với nước nhục quế và phụ phiến. Đợi cháo chín, thì nêm muối và cho ít lát gừng. Tốt nhất là ăn nóng.

*- Hỗ trợ chữa xuất tinh sớm:*

Cá chạch làm sạch, nấu sôi trong nồi đất, sau đó, đổ rượu trắng vào xâm xấp nồi cá và đun tiếp với lửa nhỏ khoảng 30 phút là được. Dùng nóng, nên ăn liên tục trong một tuần lễ sẽ thấycó kết quả.

- Hỗ trợ chữa trị chứng suy giảm ham muốn: Dùng 5, 6 con chạch đã được làm sạch, lóc xương và thịt để riêng nhau. Phần xương cá đem chiên mềm rồi cho thịt vào đảo sơ. Tiếp tục, rót 300ml rượu và vài látgừng vào và tiếp tục đun với lửa bé khoảng 30 phút. Khi thấy nước trong nồi có màu trắng đục, hớt bỏ lớp dầu phía trên, phần nước còn lại nêm gia vị cho vừa ăn. Món này dùng có công hiệu hỗ trợ chữa yếu sinh lý sớm ở phái mạnh, giúp tráng dương, kém ăn, da xanh xao, suy gan, suy nhược thần kinh, mệt mỏi rất hiệu quả.

*Gừng hỗ trợ điều trị chứng bất lực*

Gừng mang lại lợi ích trong điều trị khắc phục chứng bất lực sinh lý nam giới. Chỉ cần đập dập một miếng gừng ngậm trước khi lên giường. Phổ biến sử dụng nước ép gừng pha với mật ong với trứng gà luộc, mỗi thứ 1/2 muỗng cà phê hòa chung lại và dùng lâu dài, có công hiệu hỗ trợ chữa yếu sinh lý, xuất tinh sớm rất hiệu quả.

Thịt chim sẻ hỗ trợ chữa liệt dương, xuất tinh sớm

Thịt chim sẻ 1 con, thỏ ty tử 10 g, câu kỷ tử 1 g. Thỏ ty tử và câu kỷ tử cho vào túi vải thưa nấu chung với thịt chim sẻ sao cho thịt chim nhừ. Ăn thịt chim và uống nước thuốc, món này ăn khoảng vài lần sẽ mang lại kết quả.

Rượu nấm ngọc cẩu: Nấm ngọc cẩu ngâm rượu là bài thuốc đem đến công năng giúp làm bổ máu, bổ thận, tốt cho đường tiêu hóa, thông tiểu, hỗ trợ chữa nhức mỏi tay chân, đau lưng, di tinh, liệt dương ở phái mạnh và rất tốt cho sản phụ hồi phục sức khỏe sau khi sinh. Nấm được nhiều đồng bào dân tộc sử dụng để cải thiện khả năng quan hệ tình dục.

----------

